# Bringing my sailing dinghy to France



## thenashs1960 (5 mo ago)

Looking for advice about if i am liable to pay duty for bringing my sailing dinghy to France


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with so many things, I think the answer is: "it depends."

Where are you bringing your dinghy in from? What is your status here in France? How recently did you acquire your dinghy?


----------

